# Investing



## anorman25

Hi
I am looking to invest in Brazil as a way of getting my residence.
When it says on the investment side of Brazil in to real estate does that mean I can purchase a property outright and reside in it providing it is worth more than $50,000.
If not can someone please help as I would like to invest as it seems the easiest way to get residency in Brazil.
Me and my family have decided that Brazil is the place we want to go to and live and could someone please explain to me more about the real ins and outs of the visa's/ residency permits as all internet searching isn't revealing too much about it all.
Many thanks
Andy


----------



## crubsc

First of all, it all depends on your nationality.

But usually it's possible to get an investor's visa providing you invest the amount of money you mentioned in creating or supporting a business here, it's not an option to just buy property and then getting the visa automatically...

Your inversions could be lowered to less than 50 thousand USD if you provide a business plan and engages to generate at least 10 new vacancies of employment for brazilians...

In any case, you have to provide a detailed business plan of what you are planning to do here.

Consider contacting the brazilian consulate where you live for more updated and complete information, as it changes and varies...

Welcome to Brazil!


----------



## vegas12

I am working with my Brother in law. He is a lawyer here that work with investment in commercial real estate. The return is about 10% a year I can ask him if your invest through his firm. If this could qualify you for a investor visa. Let me know if you are interested Gary


----------



## debzor

anorman25 said:


> Hi
> I am looking to invest in Brazil as a way of getting my residence.
> When it says on the investment side of Brazil in to real estate does that mean I can purchase a property outright and reside in it providing it is worth more than $50,000.
> If not can someone please help as I would like to invest as it seems the easiest way to get residency in Brazil.
> Me and my family have decided that Brazil is the place we want to go to and live and could someone please explain to me more about the real ins and outs of the visa's/ residency permits as all internet searching isn't revealing too much about it all.
> Many thanks
> Andy


Hi Andy

Did you find out the information you needed? I have a Brazilian investor visa and can answer any questions you may have.


----------

